Ask HN: Best Podcasts of 2019? - adawg_4
======
msmakhlouf
on the metal - [https://oxide.computer/blog/categories/on-the-
metal/](https://oxide.computer/blog/categories/on-the-metal/)

------
halfbrown
I've been listening to a lot of entertainment/comedy podcasts in 2019. I don't
know if they're the "Best of 2019" but they're some of my faves.

The Joe Rogan Experience (Joe Rogan)
[https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/the-joe-rogan-
experien...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/the-joe-rogan-
experience/id360084272) Love him or hate him, Joe consistently gets some
fascinating guests on his podcast, and he isn't afraid of getting into some
deep topics with some of most brilliant minds out there.

Conan O'Brien Needs a Friend (Conan O'Brien)
[https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/conan-obrien-needs-
a-f...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/conan-obrien-needs-a-
friend/id1438054347) I'm a recent convert to this podcast, but I've had a lot
of fun listening to it over the last few weeks. It's typical Conan, but in
podcast form, so if you're a fan then this one is a no brainer.

Andrea Savage: Grown Up Woman #buttholes (Andrea Savage)
[https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/andrea-savage-a-
grown-...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/andrea-savage-a-grown-up-
woman-buttholes/id1480598793) Yes, that's the title, including the hashtag. If
raw, often awkward (on purpose?!), and sarcastic humor is your jam then you'll
feel right at home with this podcast. I've always thought Andrea Savage was an
under-rated comic performer, and so happy she's got a new podcast and TV show
(have you seen "I'm Sorry" yet?!).

Id10t (Chris Hardwick) [https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/id10t-with-
chris-hardw...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/id10t-with-chris-
hardwick/id355187485) I've always enjoyed Chris and his goofball sense of
humor. He's about as affable a podcast host as you could ask for, and he
brings a lot of insight into all things nerdy and geeky.

WTF with Marc Maron (Marc Maron) [https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/wtf-
with-marc-maron-po...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/wtf-with-marc-
maron-podcast/id329875043) Marc gets deep with his guests, and sometimes he
gets a bit too angsty, but it is what it is and he is what he is. He's got
interesting guests from the all over the map (TV, the art work, and lots and
lots of musicians), and he's the only podcaster I know of to have ANY
President of the United States to visit and chat, so he's got that going for
him.

Inside of You (Michael Rosenbaum)
[https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/inside-of-you-with-
mic...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/inside-of-you-with-michael-
rosenbaum/id1256754097) Smallville's Lex Luthor (among other things) brings
all the realness to his podcast, which more often than not prompts his guests
to do the same. Whether it's how the set of Guardians of the Galaxy was or
what it's like in a mental health retreat (and anywhere in between), there's
something for everyone.

Office Ladies (Jenna Fischer and Angela Kinsey)
[https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/office-
ladies/id148031...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/office-
ladies/id1480311435) Fan of The Office? Perfect! Pam and Angela, or rather
their real-life human counterparts, discuss each episode of the The Office
from start to finish and give behind the scenes details, have special guests
(cast and crew), and more.

The Comedy Store Podcast (Eleanor Kerrigan and Rick Ingraham)
[https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/the-comedy-store-
podca...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/the-comedy-store-
podcast/id987331915) From the World Famous Comedy Store in Los Angeles comes
an unfiltered view into the lives of current and past stand-up comics, from
all levels of fame. If you want all the comedy gossip from the folks who were
there, this is the podcast to listen to.

